# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Sorprendentemente las zonas inundables... se inundan

## NoRegistrado

Es increíble oiga...




> Sorprendentemente las zonas inundables... se inundan
> Las inundaciones en los Pirineos han vuelto a sacar a la luz pública las consecuencias del mal uso del territorio y de la falta de respeto a las zonas inundables, cuyos daños hemos podido apreciar una vez más. Las imágenes de sus efectos nos muestran que el río vuelve a esgrimir sus escrituras y recuperar así el territorio que le es propio, algo que nos recuerda con qué facilidad podríamos lamentar otro Biescas u otro Badajoz.
> 
> Lejos de felicitarnos por los múltiples beneficios que nos aportan las espectaculares crecidas de nuestros ríos pirenaicos, como la recarga de acuíferos y la regeneración natural de la cuenca, la opinión pública mayoritaria, parte de los medios de comunicación y muchos responsables públicos se dedican a echarle la culpa a la naturaleza. Es la posición típica y frecuente de los que no quieren reconocer sus errores y de los que quieren seguir obteniendo beneficios de la especulación sobre territorios en riesgo permanente.
> 
> Los ríos pirenaicos han vuelto a hablar muy claro, como lo hicieron en octubre del año pasado. Han vuelto a dibujar sus límites y a imponer su lógica natural, a demostrar la inutilidad de tantos encauzamientos, de tantas escolleras, de tantas limpiezas y dragados, que además agravan las consecuencias de las inundaciones periódicas, pues al estrecharse el cauce artificialmente, el agua con las rocas y sedimentos sale con mucha más fuerza cuando se termina la "rectificación" del cauce, mientras que debido a las motas y escolleras se impide que el agua retorne al cauce principal y al comprimir el flujo y al aumentar la presión del agua esta se inyecta en el subsuelo haciendo que las aguas subterráneas afloren a mucha distancia del río, inundando paradójicamente terrenos fuera de la zona inundable.
> 
> Por otra parte, las presas de laminación de avenidas no sirven para los grandes períodos de crecidas y dan una falsa sensación de seguridad que incita a seguir construyendo en zonas inundables, como hemos visto de nuevo en la cuenca del Guadiana este invierno, repleta de enormes embalses. Los embalses, al laminar las avenidas ordinarias reducen artificialmente el territorio fluvial, lo que agrava la inundación cuando vuelven las lluvias intensas.
> 
> ...


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/0...374753983.html
 Pongo ese enlace, porque si pongo el otro a continuación, seguro que hay alguien que sale con lo de "ecolojetas de salón", "progres", etc...
http://elblogdegrama.blogspot.com.es...nundables.html

Es del año pasado. Creo que no está, al menos en el buscador y mirando un poco no lo he visto
Pero es interesante, por lo aplastante de su lógica.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

JMTrigos (27-abr-2014),Varanya (28-abr-2014)

----------

